# free music downdoads?...



## goggaga (31. Juli 2002)

suche für "lau" mp3-soundz(NEPSTER is ja tot)((... auch tipps für movies u. shooter-games wären sehr hilfreich und bedanke mich schon mal im voraus!!!DANKE!!!


----------



## Mr.Fies (31. Juli 2002)

Geh doch einfach bei chip.de gucken. Dort gibt es ohne Ende p2p Programme wie Napstar...


----------



## goggaga (1. August 2002)

Hi - du schon wieda...:> !
...bist ja echt auf ZACK und danke,für Deinen Tipp. Ich dachte da aber eher an "frei-runterladbare-musikstücke"...oder hab ich vielleicht was übersehen???:smoke: 
...vielleicht haste noch`ne Idee?...bye

-gogaga-


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. August 2002)

Hallo,

@goggaga: Meinst du Musikstücke, die von den Bands direkt fürs INet kostenlos freigegeben sind?
Wenn ja, gucke am besten auf den Homepages der Gruppen - zu finden über Google.


----------



## |mo| (5. August 2002)

Moin!

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob du sowas brauchst, aber wen du ein p2p-prog haben willst guck mal bei http://www.downloads.com da gibst z.B. Kazaa oder Morpheus.

Greetz |mo|


----------



## goggaga (5. August 2002)

*yo!!!*

hey, dank für den tipp! "kazaa"lite1.7.2 hab ich mir bereits gezogen - weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht was ich damit anzufangen soll;-) .gab leider kein handbuch dafür!...
aber im"mp3.com"hab ich schon einiges an soundz gefunden! 
...trotzdem, vielen dank!!!


----------



## Tim C. (5. August 2002)

also 
http://www.mp3.com und http://www.mp3.de sind zwei große mit freier Musik.

99,9% aller Sachen, die du per peer to peer software wie kazaa ziehst sind illegal. Aber ist ja deine Sache


----------



## Avariel (6. August 2002)

Wozu brauchst du bei Kazaa Lite ein Handbuch? Beim ersten Programm öffnen nach der Installation meldest du dich an, dann klickst du im Programm auf Search und im Search auf Audio und gibst dann an, was du suchen willst. In der daraufhin erscheinenden Liste doppelklick auf den Titel deiner Wahl und fertig.


----------



## goggaga (6. August 2002)

*Hint für DAU`s!*

Danke, AVARIEL!...stimmt, dann kann ich mir das handbuch auch sparen;-) . wie schön, daß es dieses forum gibt...nun, dann werd ich mal los-tippen! - nochmals - DANKE!!!
-gogaga-


----------

